# New addition to the family



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok ok, not quite a real mouse but part of me and my family now. This is a tattoo I had done at the Brighton Tattoo Convention, at first just a memory to Star (see Existing mice post) but may just become a memory to all our mice past and present...unless I have all our mice tattoo'd once they pass away, sorta running up my leg.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so adorable


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww thats so cool


----------

